# [SOLVED] Gentoo a czcionki do Gimpa

## Xywa

Witam,

Czy są w Gentoo jakieś pakiety czcionek do Gimpa?

Sporo Gimpowników poleca tę stronę ([pakiet bardzo ładnych 1001 fontów za 20$):

http://www.1001freefonts.com/

ale tam jest tylko opcja dla Win i Maca, a nie wiem czy takie fonty pójdą pod Gentoo...

p.s. Ponoć są to fonty z rozszerzeniem .tff -> tylko gdzie je wgrać żeby Gimp czy Kdenlive je widział?Last edited by Xywa on Fri Apr 20, 2012 10:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Wrzucasz te .ttf do ~/.fonts i ew restartujesz gimpa (choc to chyba nie jest konieczne).

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Wrzucasz te .ttf do ~/.fonts i ew restartujesz gimpa (choc to chyba nie jest konieczne).

 

Thx   :Cool:   SOLVED

----------

